# Not producing expected number of eggs for my age



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I've looked at your answers and don't think this has quite been answered - sorry if it has and I'm blind as a bat!

I'm 37 (endometriosis on ovaries has been zapped) and have had 2 failed IVF attempts so far. 2 different drug regimes (with different drugs - except each time with Gonal F) to try to help it - one down regulating and the second not down regulating but on a short regime with 425 of gonal f by the end.

I produced 6 eggs first time around (5 fertilised) and 5 the second (4 fertilised). My dr says that this is less than he would expect for my age.

Everything seemed to go fine until the pregnacy test!

He's going to try assisted hatching for my next time and try with the original drug regime that has produced the most eggs.

My view tends to be that I only had half a dozen eggs but have had a good fertility rate (and no luck with frosties surviving defrosting) so should I be worried?

What do you think and is there anything I can do?

Thanks,

Janie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JanieL said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I've looked at your answers and don't think this has quite been answered - sorry if it has and I'm blind as a bat!
> 
> ...


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for replying so quickly Peter. 

I spoke to him about the frozen embryos and the rate at the clinic seems to be about average. I just seem to have been unlucky - it happens I guess. I've still got one in the freezer, but he suggested not going with FET for just one as we'd had a bad experience with it and going for a full go again and hope to get more to put in the freezer with the original hoping for a better defrost rate with more than one.

You've put my mind at rest! Thank you! As an inexperienced individual we never know if we're being led up the garden path, but I have to say I do trust my dr!!

Thanks again,

Louise


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JanieL said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly Peter.
> 
> I spoke to him about the frozen embryos and the rate at the clinic seems to be about average.
> 
> ...


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks - that's really useful - I'll do some follow up questions with them!

Janie


----------

